# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  go bags

## wareagle69

so just a quick though on this and then i will add more this week when i have time.
With being on the fire department (volunteer) and also search and rescue the calls have been coming in frequently recently and my mode of thinking has had to adapt to this state of constant readiness, keeping my clothes in one spot by the door ready to don in seconds and be out the door, same with my bags, and i now have two fo them, one for search and rescue and one for fire dept especially for forest fires, it has changed my thought process as i mentioned, really helps me for the big emergency if and whaen it should ever happen.
so let me organize my thoughts a bit more and add more to it later

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'm definately interested in the kit. I'll be watching for your update.

----------


## Rick

I'd also be interested to know if you were given some list of gear or if you put it together yourself. If you put it together yourself, are you going through the same process we all do of saying, "Gee, I wish I had brought this," or "I sure don't need to carry this,"?

----------


## Justin Case

> and one for fire dept especially for forest fires,


We Called those "Out of County" bags,  I was a Firefighter for the state and we often were called out on strike teams to different areas,  Later, I became involved in Communications for the Fire Dept and they would fly me around the state to the larger Incidents where I would do various duties at the ICP, My Out of county bag had everything i would need for at least a two week stay, On Large Incidents in Fire Camp, I really didnt need much, They set up kitchens to feed everyone right there, Provided all the basics, toiletries, etc,  Most of the time The state would basically comendere the local Motels and we (Overhead Personnel) would stay there off shift,   Dang,  I miss it !

----------

